

The ISEE-3 Reboot Mission: a dream SDR application for Ettus Research's USRP - liotier
http://www.ettus.com/blog/2014/07/contacting-a-36-year-old-space-craft-why-not

======
ChuckMcM
Two things I'd like to have, an Oscar-E and a complete Ettus SDR setup. That
said, I believe they discovered the propellent pressurizing system was out of
gas and the probe could not execute the trajectory course correction. Sad but
an excellent effort all around.

~~~
Sanddancer
They've got a problem with the propellent system, but they think it's a clog
from some nitrogen bubbles, not that it's out of hydrazine. They're hoping to
fix the problem this week.

------
wglb
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028773)

